# Ash Craft 14.6 out of the ashes



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

aw yeah! Can't wait to see it come together!

Keep the low deck like is there/was there now. If'n you want to get higher use a cooler or casting platform. It would be cool to add some gunnels and possible a breast hook for a trolling motor. Gunnels just make the boat look a bit more finished, IMO and will allow a spot to add some horizontal rod holders.

Any ideas on materials yet? I'm a fan of marine grade plywood. Sealed properly it'll last a long, long time!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Gramps said:


> aw yeah! Can't wait to see it come together!
> 
> Keep the low deck like is there/was there now. If'n you want to get higher use a cooler or casting platform. It would be cool to add some gunnels and possible a breast hook for a trolling motor. Gunnels just make the boat look a bit more finished, IMO and will allow a spot to add some horizontal rod holders.
> 
> Any ideas on materials yet? I'm a fan of marine grade plywood. Sealed properly it'll last a long, long time!


Will be using okoume ply 1/2 and 1/4 with middle of road laminating 2to1 epoxy. 6 oz cloth on vertical bulkheads. Likely to use some clear fir framing. Sides are thin, so they are going to get something, maybe 3/4 and 6oz, and possible peelply. Bow or entry will need a laminate too. Keel is beat, so thinking of shaping that and tapping off a stripe from stem to stern and lay something - 12oz biax , a wide 30in stripe. Giving the bottom some beef. I have a 40 3cyl 2 stoke merc so there is power enough to take some weight..

I like gunnels also, but there is a lot of flare, so a 12 in gunnel would be plumb to the deck. A 4000 series spinner would still be out side the gunnel vertical line. Undecided, I have not have a ton up luck with under gunnel rod storage on 16 ft or less skiffs, and this is 14.6 . 

Still much to consider, I'll go round and round with ideas. Fuel , console layout. .....


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Cool little hull and a nice project.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ah didn't realize it was a 14'er. That does make rod storage a bit more of a challenge. I wonder how the old Challenger hulls were setup?

Sounds like a lot of work ahead, best of luck and keep us updated!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I think one possible solution for rod storage can be to make a storage locker for the rear deck instead of a completely enclosed read deck at the bulkhead which spans the entire width of the boat. Think Ankona SUV backcountry style, and then you can place your rods pointing to the transom... This is what I am considering on the 14' hull that I recently purchased... Take a look at this photo:


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes that is a good possible solution! Some how tie that bucket underneath the deck into a transverse bulkhead. Was leaning towards a side console. Remote steering engine battery, using Lenco tabs so no hyd motor. I have done clear spanning rear decks, and used coolers sliding in and out from under the deck, so it's hatch free. But that was on a wider skiff center console, with room on each side.

Pick up the ply today, the bonehead at the supply order marine fir anzd not okoume. So it s fir. 

Any tricks on rolled edge gunnels?


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

She's got some nice bones! Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

VERY nice line for a 14.6. Love the outside reverse chines! This would make a great lil skiff!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Got some cutting and demo done today. Grinder tomorrow.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Fellow who gave me this skiff, redid the floor and stopped, and it sat in the rain fora few years, so the Stringers are solid, deck was soaked but glued and screwed good.. Should add he did not go to the bow with the new center stringer, as he left the original foam fille for deck. I'll spice it up nice.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Some progress, set up a place to cut wood. Fixed up the center stringer.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Not pretty but, it's in, 1708 and 10oz under the stringer.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Thinking ahead a bit, opinoins wanted . Fuel line for bow portables 3/8 or 5/16ths 05 Mercury 40 hp 2 stroke. Remote manual steering, uflex nfb or teleflex, or other options.

I see some of the cool things being fabricated these days. Was wondering if stick anchor, sleeve through the rolled edge up front would be a good addition. . I can laminate a sleeve on my stick.. Reinforce the rolled edge with a block of filled expoxy. Then would not need a bracket. 

This is not an attempt at a polling skiff , but a well set up shoreline, snook structure, trout flats. In stuart, not really polling county, there is some, but more deep water flats and shorelines. Looking at bassboats setups for ideas. 

Debating on doing gunnels, I know they look cool, but I never walk them. And in a 14+ skiif rod storage under gunnels is not convenient. Thinking about rod buckets on the sides, instead of gunnels. Easy access to rods and a few Planos trays. In my canoe, my rods are right there all the time.


----------



## mab108 (Nov 1, 2015)

Millerrep

Do you know what this boat will draft?

I am looking at an Ashcraft on CL that the seller says is 15'11". It's got a side console and a casting platform up front. I would like to turn it into a poling skiff. Any thoughts on the feasibility of that?

Keep up the good work!

https://onslow.craigslist.org/boa/5278612465.html


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

mab108 said:


> Millerrep
> 
> Do you know what this boat will draft?
> 
> ...


Mab. 

Not sure of the draft. My guess 8" with a small outboard. The boat you are looking may / should be a little better. You could strip it and build it light, two stroke it, and maybe get it in 8-9 inch. They have a v at the transom not flat. My build will not be super light, as I don't think it's worth the core price with the dead rise in the transom. Front will have some noise with the reverse chimes. 

I'd rather have the one your looking at, those are not easy to find..


----------



## mab108 (Nov 1, 2015)

millerrep said:


> Mab.
> 
> Not sure of the draft. My guess 8" with a small outboard. The boat you are looking may / should be a little better. You could strip it and build it light, two stroke it, and maybe get it in 8-9 inch. They have a v at the transom not flat. My build will not be super light, as I don't think it's worth the core price with the dead rise in the transom. Front will have some noise with the reverse chimes.
> 
> I'd rather have the one your looking at, those are not easy to find..


Great! Thank you and sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Old pic link


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Requesting some imput on the layout on this 14'er. Is primarily a one man boat, once in while two guys, but I'd like it optimized for one guy. 
205 lbs 40 hp merc, two batteries, one up front for a 55 lb TM? Probably two 6 gallon portable fuel tanks.. Not sure on the helm, side, offset or center. Center works for one man, but I really don't want to bend the steering cable any more than I have to. 

So would a slightly heavy stern work, with 210 man up front. Will have 9x9 tabs. So the 40 hp should get it up and flat quick enough, right??

Likley skip a bait well though it would be nice, but I rarely use bait. Rod storage is a problem on a 14. Think I'll leave the rear bulkhead open back to the small foam boxes against the transom.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Had fun with hot glue today.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

That front bulkhead is getting cu down some, 13"or so off the sole. Need fuel tank dimensions to makes sure I leave it tall enough.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Working on it, hit the reset button, and took out the transverse and tubes, just to rough.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Got the grinder on it again, cleaned it up, two 1708 onstringers, and one between them. Put down a 1708 on the bow also.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Looking really nice!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Good job so far!! How much time do you have invested so far (best guess)?


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

yobata said:


> Good job so far!! How much time do you have invested so far (best guess)?


Good question, best guess, 20 hrs wasted, 5 hrs shopping for and picking up ply, glass, and epoxy with necessary stuff to mix batches. 60 hrs hands on. I like the time spent, rather be in the garage than on couch. Have not wet a line though, so some sacrifice. Keep in mind I haven't run a saw or need to read a tape in years, also epoxy has me watching it dry too often.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Lol I love watching things dry!! I also tend to stare at the soil of newly planted veggies


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Been sidetracked a bit, holidays and my son on leave, in town. But have got some done.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Picked up a tach and harness for the 40. Looked for steering system and tabs. Found Lenco 9x9 full set for under $550. Like to do tilt helm single cable, uflex I think. This is adding up to 60% ot the cost of hydraulic. Any advise of good place for a steering system is appreciated.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I dont know where you are but I have a helm, cable and arm I can give you... just pulled it off my 15 foot boat.The cable is 102 inches from the nut to the tip that latches into the helm.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Fitted some flotation today. Holidays over so got a little work done


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

What kind of foam is that? I didn't see this type in my local fiberglass shop, just the 2 part 2lbs expandable liquid foam


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

yobata said:


> What kind of foam is that? I didn't see this type in my local fiberglass shop, just the 2 part 2lbs expandable liquid foam


EPS foam, sheet goods. Cut and shaped to fit. Left space for drainage, but should only get a little back flow from the bilge.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Just looked it up, expanded polysteirene - closed cell. It looks like it would be much easier to get back in and fix something if you had to instead of the expandable liquid stuff... How do you cut it? hot piano wire?


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

A hot wire would work well if you have a good one. Likely to use big pieces so the wire would need a big throat. I used a cordless sawzall and a rasp to shape it. Actuall went well, I rasped everything in the boat, so I could clean up with a dustpan.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

millerrep said:


> Fitted some flotation today. Holidays over so got a little work done


Yes Styrofoam! That is true close cell foam (better than the poured 2 part 2lb foam which eventually will absorb water and thereby get heavy!).

The problem with it is depending on the exact chemistry used in making it, the polyester resin will cause it to melt. But epoxy wouldn't. So keep that in mind and do a test on a piece of that foam with the resin you're using to make sure it is compatible. 

Do yourself a favor and glass every square inch of that wood, top, bottom and including the edges. Think Murphy's law! Where there's a way for water to get into it, IT WILL! Then 2-part "marine" epoxy paint everything going out from interior hull bottom, stringers , bulkheads, floor bottoms and entire compartments (but only after each item get's glasses in (resin doesn't like to bond to paint of any kind)). Yes epoxy paint the stringers before you install the styrofoam. I'd paint the foam with resin too at the same time (bottom and sides), before you install them into your stringer grid. This will add some serious strength to the overall hull.

Please make sure you glass the bottoms of all your floors you install. At that point, I recommend using epoxy gel or clavicle on your stringers to glue your floors in and then use stainless steel screws to screw in the floors to the stringers. Then use wide glass strips to tab the floors down and also tab everything in.

It's going to be a little on the heavy side, but it will be a tank!


----------



## eagle24 (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice work! Looks like it's going to make a nice little skiff.


----------



## jrgrady (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice job on the skiff. Love how its comin together


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Last couple efforts before the sole gets glued. Bilge sump, I have under the deck draining into the sump as well as the deck itself. Realized the sump wil be wet in rain and cleanup. So I wanted to plug the drains to stay dry underneath.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Well l sure got sidetracked, two grandchildren, visits, travel, kids buying homes - dang needed to sand something. Got the deck glued and cut the aft bulkhead& deck, also cut the main front deck.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh having trouble with tiny pic







[/IMG]


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

View attachment 7799
View attachment 7800
View attachment 7801
Flipped the boat, the bottom is a mess, I knew it, but now its time to fix it. Need some advice, the keel is just about un repairable, fellow added a layer of Matt a 6 oz with polyester. It so lumpy and no line, bulging the whole way. Gonna try to fair it to a suitable degree, not perfect though.

Attached a couple pics, the keel stops short of the transom, then the bottom rockers back. Thinking of adding a pad to flatten the center of the bottom. Would be 1/2 inch add to the v, and maybe 3/4 at the outsides.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

C








Oh boy is this keel lumpy!


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Nice work so far! I encountered the same "lumpy" keel on my ash craft. I payed down some thickened epoxy with some wood flower and low density filler along the keel using slow hardener. I let it set up just enough to be able to sand it lightly before it fully cured. Then put down a layer of tape to protect it. I used 6 oz cloth but if I could do it over again, I would use 12 oz biax. Hope this helps!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Gamecock89 said:


> Nice work so far! I encountered the same "lumpy" keel on my ash craft. I payed down some thickened epoxy with some wood flower and low density filler along the keel using slow hardener. I let it set up just enough to be able to sand it lightly before it fully cured. Then put down a layer of tape to protect it. I used 6 oz cloth but if I could do it over again, I would use 12 oz biax. Hope this helps!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the thoughts and comments. I had planned to run a layer of bias on it, but after sanding a ton, there is a good amount of glass on it. If fact that is what I'd lumpy. Poly, mat and 6 or ten oz over the keel. Sanded the lumps down filled the dimples, on the hull portion. The keel I have floated twice, and now cleaning the radius up. 
Going to graphite fill epoxy and finish the bottom. Seems to be easier than primer and higher polyurethane.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Rolled two coats of graphite mixed epoxy, orange peeled, about an hour with 100 grit got or ready for the final coats, gonna try foam tip final. Some detail work left on the radii.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Back on the trailer

























Bottom is done. Hull primed & first finish coat


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Need advice on engine well. Two pics one vertical sides to the well, the other has the side angled in to end flush with the little sump. Any down side to the angle, May mount a filter on the one side.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Front hatch







Does this offset hatch work, don't want to be sitting on the seam. 34x17 outside dimensions. Motor well is rough cut. 

Plan on the battery port side under the rear hatch. I fish alone a lot, so I'm thinking battery opposite of the helm, and would not be sitting hatch seem. This give some stow away room starboard, with the majority of the access easy.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Rear deck glued down, and gutters on fore deck in progress.



















Pretty happy with this. Some detail work to do but the majority went well


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Got started on the console and rod holders. Order steering and trolling motor plug and receptical.
Was able to get a 10 ft tube on the bottom and two tight 9 ft slots.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Some fairing done, sole, rear deck, console, engine well, sides, no front deck yet, still figuring the trolling motor.


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Looking good! You are catching up with me.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Gamecock89 said:


> Looking good! You are catching up with me.


Ha catching up, your putting some nice stuff on the craft, that 50 should scoot. I'm keeping the tabs as a as needed. Will see what she does without em. Going to sea trial with portable 6 gal fuel. Space up front for 15 gal, depending on her attitude keeping the option for a step on the sole in front of the foredeck to put a tank. The deck is 18 inch above the sole, a big step down for me so the step could be welcome. Best luck on your project!!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Holy cow, I think I have all the wood glued, one more piece of glass on the foredeck







n.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok big event, 4 1/2 inch holes in the transon. Dropped it off at a buddy's to get impeller, lower unit oil, prime it up and see how smooth she runs.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking great!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

jboriol said:


> Looking great!


Thanks, added some color, and hit the beach with the 8wt, got my 2nd monster this summer, this was some fight, almost out classed my 8 wt, my fly line was50 yards out to sea.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Got some non skid done, underside of the hatches done.






































Well she is ready test wet test, need to secure the portable fuel, and still figuring out the latches for the hatches. But going to run it and see what it can do.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

A little side tracked again, storms and work load. But finally got it wet. Think I have a carb or two gummed up. Liked it sounded and felt much like some wood skiffs I have been on, solid. 13 pitch aluminum prop on it. Throttle was not responsive, no hole shot, carbs I think. Did get 23 mph but that's 4100 rpm, sounded better at 3500 rpm at 19ish. Like the stance in the water, she is light up front now, battery and trolling motor not on yet an only 4 gallons of fuel.. Comfortable standing and sitting, good for grampa.


----------



## Angel Sanchez-Figueras (Sep 28, 2017)

I love it!!! Having dreams about getting mine up-coming skiff project to end up looking halfway as good as yours. Still penciling ideas on scratch paper. I'll be ready to demo in a month or so. Then, Katy bar the door!!!!!!!!
Thanks for the diligence in keeping a photo record of the progress.
I am new to this type of project, specifically working with fiberglass in large sections. One question; what do most of you artists use to fair in corners, etc.? 

Thanks,

Angel


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Angel Sanchez-Figueras said:


> I love it!!! Having dreams about getting mine up-coming skiff project to end up looking halfway as good as yours. Still penciling ideas on scratch paper. I'll be ready to demo in a month or so. Then, Katy bar the door!!!!!!!!
> Thanks for the diligence in keeping a photo record of the progress.
> I am new to this type of project, specifically working with fiberglass in large sections. One question; what do most of you artists use to fair in corners, etc.?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Angel
Well fair is one thing, smooth is another. Old production skiffs are almost never fair. And so this skiff is not fair but reasonably smooth. But on the new composite work, wood or foam I use mixed epoxy micro ballons and cabosil, applied with a pastry bag / zip lock bag. Fill the ZL push putty into the corner, and razor cut the corner for a nozzle. Just apply like caulking, then I use tongue depressors to tool in the putty. You can shape the tongue depressor with an 80 grit block, an finish it with 150 grit. Buy a couple hundred for 6 to 10 bucks. 

I ready to do another, and I don't even have the trolling motor installed yet.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man you've come a long way to this 
Are you going to put a pp platform or cooler or just use the TM


----------



## Angel Sanchez-Figueras (Sep 28, 2017)

millerrep said:


> Thanks, Angel
> Well fair is one thing, smooth is another. Old production skiffs are almost never fair. And so this skiff is not fair but reasonably smooth. But on the new composite work, wood or foam I use mixed epoxy micro ballons and cabosil, applied with a pastry bag / zip lock bag. Fill the ZL push putty into the corner, and razor cut the corner for a nozzle. Just apply like caulking, then I use tongue depressors to tool in the putty. You can shape the tongue depressor with an 80 grit block, an finish it with 150 grit. Buy a couple hundred for 6 to 10 bucks.
> 
> I ready to do another, and I don't even have the trolling motor installed yet.


Millerrep,

Thanks for the advice. Will the same technique work with polyester resin? Wondering about the compatibility with the plastic bag!!!!!!

I will soon start mine. I posted a questions thread today asking stuff about how to best demo and prep the hull for glass. Stay tuned.

Again, nice work!!

Angel


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Man you've come a long way to this
> Are you going to put a pp platform or cooler or just use the TM


No poling platform, I fish alone a lot so she would not balance. 55 lb hand held bow trolling motor, once considered a bass type pedestal seat, but leaning towards a cooler up front. May have a short pole to push closer to action from up front if the TM is spooking visible fish. 
Going to run her a bit to see what the weight tells me, I have room to put 15 gallons under the front hatch if I need more than the TM and battery give me.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Quick performance update, carbs done. They looked good, my pal was thinking there was a weak spark in the middle cylinder, rotated the coils, popped the wires one by one. The top cylinder made the biggest change when pulled. Anyway dialed the carbs, idled it up a bit, to sea trial # 2. 

Nice this time, wound up nice. Hole shot was near a boat length. With 450 lbs of human 4 gal gas, hit 5500+- and my skipper app said 33 knots. Tabs may be in order, porpoised some, gets pretty flat at 25 knots. I think she gonna be a good boat.


----------



## Angel Sanchez-Figueras (Sep 28, 2017)

I have lots of experience with two strokes. They are particularly sensitive to plug condition and plug gap. Change them often; cheap in terms of performance gain. Also carbs meter fuel through particularly small orifices that don’t stand up well to the new fuels, fuel additives and plumbing materials. Use fuel additives and run the damn things often!!!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Trolling motor on, rigged a Marinco plug, that is removable from the topside. Feel pretty fancy here cause I also rigged a male marinco on my charger to charge without removing the battery.


----------



## leel33ml (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice! I'm loving the boat. She is a looker! Nice work on those hatches. They look very pro.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Still a bit of detail stuff, need some convenience additions, and do the latches on the hatches. But had to post this good luck photo, first time with tackle on the boat. Hatch is 35 1/2 in so this guy was just at, or over east coast slot.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks awesome man.You in the stuart area?


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Yea Stuart is home, this came from blind creek area, site fishing the sandy bottom mangroves.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Hopefully ill see you out there. I dont have any plans to get out till they stop dumping the lake though. Ive also got a bud thqt just picked up an ash craft hull that hes going to completely re do as well


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

I’m in Stuart with a 14 ashcraft, yours looks nice, I’ll post some pics and build thread with mine soon


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Closing this post with a couple pics.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Said so long to my restored Ashcraft. Turned out to be a fish getter. My sons pal bought it and it went to Gulfport Ms. Here is a couple pics, they include my last trip on her, which was my first time fishing Crystal River. Also include the first trip out in gulfport, both days were fun an productive.























Crystal River, son holding just under slot Snook, and a big keeper Red. Also grandson enjoys a cruise.

Below is the Gulfport launch.


----------



## John Stark (9 mo ago)

For sure be safe I always say!!


----------



## John Stark (9 mo ago)

millerrep said:


> Closing this post with a couple pics.
> View attachment 112558
> View attachment 112560
> View attachment 112552


Awesome snook


----------

